# Bear Cam



## RadishRose (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

I love all the wild animals but still have a healthy fear of them.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2021)

You bet. One swipe of that bear paw and goodnight!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2021)

I have a lot of respect and a healthy fear of bears.  We've gotten close to bears during our camping trips over the years, they are beautiful and mighty creatures to be sure.  A woman in Colorado was recently killed by a bear who was with her two cubs.  It was close to a highway, and the woman was just out on a walk with her dogs.  The dogs returned home alone, hours later her boyfriend looked for her and found her.  Last report was she died of a laceration to the neck, and the mother and one of the cubs had some of her remains in their system.  The bears had to be euthanized.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have a lot of respect and a healthy fear of bears.  We've gotten close to bears during our camping trips over the years, they are beautiful and mighty creatures to be sure.  A woman in Colorado was recently killed by a bear who was with her two cubs.  It was close to a highway, and the woman was just out on a walk with her dogs.  The dogs returned home alone, hours later her boyfriend looked for her and found her.  Last report was she died of a laceration to the neck, and the mother and one of the cubs had some of her remains in their system.  The bears had to be euthanized.


I bet you've seen a lot of things on your trips, S.B.

Too bad the bears were euthanized. I don't think they were out hunting humans, but a mother with cubs...... a tragedy all around I guess. Poor woman.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I bet you've seen a lot of things on your trips, S.B.
> 
> Too bad the bears were euthanized. I don't think they were out hunting humans, but a mother with cubs...... a tragedy all around I guess. Poor woman.


I have Rose, good memories, some a bit unnerving.   They always euthanize any animals that attack people. I don't think they were out hunting humans, but they are constantly looking for food, especially in the spring after winter hibernation. The cubs just made the mother more protective and defensive. I think the woman or her dogs startled the bear and there was no notice for the bear to leave. I try to make some noises when walking through the woods or on trails, my dog always wears a bell on his collar to give some warning to any wildlife that may be in the immediate area. From what I understand, they will try to avoid humans and will retreat if given enough warning that someone is coming.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Neat video Rose, thanks for sharing!


----------

